# Help with identification



## GH05 (Dec 8, 2006)

I just got an 05 350Z from a Toyota dealer. It has 5,500 miles on it, and seems to be in mint condition. Carfax was clean. I thought it was a touring, but I now cannot match it up with anything exactly. It has manual seats with leather that looks factory, not heated. It does not have BOSE, and I have no cruise control swithces on the wheel. It has the Z emblems on the fenders , which I thought the base model did not? I thought I got a good deal on the car, but now not sure. Can anyone tell me for sure how to tell what it is? Can you tell from the VIN?? Is there a reliable standard feature and option list for 05's? Thanks


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

You could try a site like this one, Vehicle History Reports - VIN Number Used Car History Records - DMV.ORG

It allows you to put in the vin number, and it will tell you what year/model/manufactorer the car is. It might tell you whether or not it is a touring.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

This is also another site where you can get some basic information on a car by typing in a vin number. Home - VINquery.com VIN Decoder/Exploder - 24x7 VIN Decoding Web Service - VIN Explosion in XML or CSV formats


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like its an Enthusiast. Touring's have Bose, power seats, heated seats, cruise control. The leather seats could have been added.


----------



## GH05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Didn't the enthusiasts all have cruise control?


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah actually I think they do. You might just have a base model with added leather seats.

And I'm pretty sure all Z's have the emblems on the side.


----------



## michael350znut (Oct 30, 2006)

They all have emblems on side. you can go to nissan.com join, put in your vin # and it will spit out evthing about your car.


----------



## GH05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks, I will do it.


----------

